
The Only Mammals Reckless Enough to Eat Hot Peppers Are Humans and Tree Shrews - thecosas
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/tree-shrew-hot-pepper
======
aj7
Tree shrews don’t fly the space shuttle, however.

~~~
thecosas
Yet

